

Will you pay 400€ to get feedback for your startup idea? - ccarnino

Will you pay 400€ to get feedback for your startup idea?
5 VCs and Market expert will privately give you feedback of your startup idea before you've started creating it. They will signal you pitfalls, problems, challenges of your startup and give you also a roadmap they'll do to get to the success your startup idea.
This will save you a lot of time and money.
Will you pay this service?
======
hasenj
No.

I'm way more interested in what potential users think of the idea.

To be quite honest, I don't even care what a business type person wearing a
suit has to say about my projects/ideas. I'm also highly skeptical about so
called "Market experts".

Perhaps you might want to consider arranging your idea so that you take the
money from VCs in exchange for meeting potential startup founders.

------
hajrice
NO WAY. First of all, with the lean startup its easier than ever to validate
our idea. There are _tons_ of ways to get feedback on your idea. VC's and
"market experts" cant predict whether or not my product is going to be
successful based upon the idea.

Why pay some bozo to give me feedback when I can have my customers, people who
actually use my app and are passionate about the problem.

------
revorad
Any VCs worth listening to will not do this.

I'd rather use the money to make some landing pages and drive traffic to
collect emails.

~~~
ccarnino
Do you will trust the employee who does the due diligence to the BP of the
VCs? Do you pay for advices for people who work in VC firms?

~~~
revorad
What's BP? And no.

~~~
ccarnino
A business plan

------
regularfry
No. If I spend €400 on this and get shot down, I've got nothing. If I spend
€400 on an MVP that I can test in the marketplace, I've taken a step forward,
I have an asset, and I've got something I can pivot from.

~~~
ccarnino
The concept is: advisors who knows really well the market will give you the
hints to let you do the pivots, when your startup is just an idea.

Not after few months where you have invested time and money. Will you pay for
it? Or not still?

~~~
regularfry
Still no. If I've got the sort of idea which can be proved with a cheap and
quick MVP, then pursuing that is obviously better than paying a one-time "idea
validation" fee, and it won't take months.

If I can't figure out how to put together an MVP, then I'm looking at a
different style of business where I want people with the sort of knowledge
you're talking about either in the company or in my social circle, and a one-
time consultation wouldn't be _nearly_ enough.

Something to bear in mind is that an idea on its own is fundamentally
worthless. A report of the type you're talking about would not add value in
the way an MVP would.

------
smashing
Only if you first pay me 500€ for the idea. ;)

------
mindcrime
I could conceivably see myself doing that, but the people doing the reviewing
would have to have some serious credentials, and I'd have to believe it would
be more than a cursory glance and a cookie-cutter response.

~~~
ccarnino
Imagine that every VC, BA, Market expert will have a complete report of who he
is and where he has worked. Then every review will have the author and you
know who has judged your idea.

Will not be a simple reading of the idea. You buy an hour of the reviewer's
time to judge your idea.

------
fezzl
No. I can get feedback for free, from people who actually matter (potential
customers). I wouldn't bother with paying anything for "feedback", much less
400 Euros.

------
sandipagr
I would consider only if VCs have 100% home run record on their investment so
far with investment sample size of at least 10. I don't think any such VC
exist so NO.

------
meadhikari
The $20 Starbuck test with the potential user would be more beneficial than
400€ with the market expert. IMO.

------
pghimire
Feedback from VCs/Epxpert would be an interesting perspective. However
struggling startups would probably be more interested in hearing from
potential users.

Shameless pitch:

We, at StartUpLift.com, are trying to build a very cost-effective (and often
free) way of letting startups get feedback from users. Here are some examples
of some great feedback received by offering small incentives to top feedback
providers: [Ninja Post - Offered $5 each to top 3 feedback providers]:
[http://startuplift.com/ninja-post-forum-software-for-a-
web-2...](http://startuplift.com/ninja-post-forum-software-for-a-
web-2-0-world/) [Tom's planner - Offered $5 each to top 10 feedback
providers]: [http://startuplift.com/toms-planner-surprisingly-easy-
projec...](http://startuplift.com/toms-planner-surprisingly-easy-project-
planning/)

